
Optimizing Paxos with batching and pipelining (2012) [pdf] - baotiao
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/a0d0/cdd2e8af1945c03cfaf2cb451f71f208d0c9.pdf
======
thanatos_dem
For some other, newer approaches to improving paxos performance, especially in
high or variable latency environments, folks may be interested in epaxos
([http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2520000/2517350/p358-moraru....](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2520000/2517350/p358-moraru.pdf?ip=76.21.61.156&id=2517350&acc=OA&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2EC42B82B87617960C&__acm__=1525074612_28ba848f1446421752681bf3485dd21c))
and wpaxos
([https://arxiv.org/pdf/1703.08905.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1703.08905.pdf)).

